# Sony HXD870 Dubbing



## Startrekker (Jun 10, 2005)

HI There

I have the Sony HXD VD recorder which has been great. I used to use DVD-RW's to record programs on the HDD then recently i tried to Dub a few programs to the DVD-RW (which i have used to ages)it starts then seconds later a message says "cannot Complete Dub" which i have not idea on why.

I have used the same discs as before and tried differant ones. It will not even Dub on any disk.

I tried recording to the DVD-RW then finalising the disk and that works but the High speed dubbing does not.

I record things on LP which i always done without any problems.

Any help would be appreciated...

Keith

This happended last night and when i turned off the machine at the wall and back on after 10 mins it said there was a problem with info on the HDD and to format which i did. The problem happened before the HDD info.. It formatted and is recording to the HD and watching programs ok just the dubbing at high speed.


----------

